# Mods you suck



## T-ruckerj (Jul 5, 2012)

You have even stopped me from looking in the for sale section

UP YOURS YOU SNOBBY ASS HOLES


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

think you'll find it's admin, but thanks for the kind words!!! :roll:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

anyway, they've done you a favour, if you can't see what's for sale you won't get upset if you miss a bargain


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I fail to see what's snobby about our forum members security.

Please see the global announcement regarding this change for more information.


----------



## T-ruckerj (Jul 5, 2012)

Because I specifically asked you a direct question and gave you my personal details and let you know that I was a trusted person from other forums, if you could help me by asking a member on here if he still has a part that he was selling back in may, and if he does I would paid the 15 quid to join.

You couldn't even be arsed and blocked me from even looking at the classifieds when I was taken the most genuine route as possible. Pay the 15 quid to ask a question is a little bit harsh !!.

But hey never mind as some one else saw that I was genuine and decided to help me .

So I have the part all bought and paid for with no problems, so your protection failed , so you need to be more engaged with your boyfriend and let up a little, things might be a little easier in your life.

Cheers easy.


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

T-ruckerj said:


> Because I specifically asked you a direct question and gave you my personal details and let you know that I was a trusted person from other forums, if you could help me by asking a member on here if he still has a part that he was selling back in may, and if he does I would paid the 15 quid to join.
> 
> You couldn't even be arsed and blocked me from even looking at the classifieds when I was taken the most genuine route as possible. Pay the 15 quid to ask a question is a little bit harsh !!.
> 
> ...


got to be honest your a [smiley=gossip.gif] cock :lol: i think you will need to change your attitude pal!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

T-ruckerj said:


> You couldn't even be arsed and blocked me from even looking at the classifieds


Seeing as you have failed to read or understand the post I suggested I'll explain it again here.

We have not blocked YOU personally so get over it.

We have made a change affecting ALL users with a low post count to block them looking at the marketplace sections.


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Nem said:


> T-ruckerj said:
> 
> 
> > You couldn't even be arsed and blocked me from even looking at the classifieds
> ...


Nem I wouldn't explain ud self to a complete idiot like this I must admit ur more of z friendly guy than me cos is of to him to go f**k himself!


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

staners1 said:


> T-ruckerj said:
> 
> 
> > Because I specifically asked you a direct question and gave you my personal details and let you know that I was a trusted person from other forums, if you could help me by asking a member on here if he still has a part that he was selling back in may, and if he does I would paid the 15 quid to join.
> ...


It sounds like he is fed up with not being able to see the for sale section there is NO need for personal abuse!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

OP is a prick :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

tbh..........steve why are we pussy footing around a forsale section that in the best event has sooooo many flaws and in the least scenarion brings bugger all to the forum as a whole at present.

if a forum member be it ttf or ttoc then as ttf we offer a sales section..............£12.99+vat and let allow ttoc members to flog cars in their own gypo car lot   joking guys


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

jamman said:


> OP is a prick :wink:


My type of moderating there James............love it. 8)

Jamman for moderator, seconded.........  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Fact of the matter is if you come into the forum with a positive attitude and abide by the rules it's a great place to be, start winging about the rules just makes you look like a tit!!

spitting your dummy out never helps


----------



## T-ruckerj (Jul 5, 2012)

Love you to say it to my face ! Lol

I introduced my self never heard anything , I think there was an easy solution to it all as I was trying to state. The mods could of asked the question to a guy for me and if it were that the guy still had it I would of paid the 15 quid but to pay 15 quid to ask a question and the guy didn't have it ! Would of been a waste really... Think about it, any way I got what I needed cheers for the replys .


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

T-ruckerj said:


> Love you to say it to my face ! Lol
> 
> I introduced my self never heard anything , I think there was an easy solution to it all as I was trying to state. The mods could of asked the question to a guy for me and if it were that the guy still had it I would of paid the 15 quid but to pay 15 quid to ask a question and the guy didn't have it ! Would of been a waste really... Think about it, any way I got what I needed cheers for the replys .


You silly sausage.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

he did introduce himself.......... and did ask the Q........what did he do wrong?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Do you propose never to buy anything else from any other forum members?


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

It's not the job of the moderators to be constantly running around passing messages for people so that they can by-pass the rules that are in place for the protection of members. They are not paid for the work they do, they give up their own free time to look after this site and they are most certainly not your private little servants. You've been here for 10 minutes and you're coming along with a stinking attitude like that!

To be frank I'm getting bored of this constant, tedious whining about the market place that we've had this past few weeks. There will be some who say it's an argument for opening it up but many disagree. We have the poll and it's looking like the majority want to see things the way they are - and by far the greater majority of established membership. Once we've got that settled I propose that given the rules are clearly advertised any thread opened moaning about the market place is immediately closed and deleted and with a quick message to the poster pointing them in the direction of the rules and then anyone who feels the need to continue the debate in a fashion like this is simply banned. We are a community here and people so clearly and ignorantly unprepared to contribute in accordance with the rules are really no loss to anyone.

Christ, what kind of prick would buy a new house and then go into the local pub and immediately start throwing punches at the landlord because he wouldn't serve them after time? You'd rightly expect to be barred there so why think you can get away with it here?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Mark Davies said:


> To be frank I'm getting bored of this constant, tedious whining about the market place that we've had this past few weeks.


+1 to that


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Mark, as usual I am sure the moderators will close a thread once it starts to be a revolving door of insults which you yourself have now joined, silence may be the best option in this case as the pole has been done and the issue is effectivly closed. 8)


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I've not commented on any of the many similar threads over the last days but there were two things that prompted me to break silence here; firstly the particularly poor attitude of the individual involved and secondly a sense of just having had enough of it! The rules are as they are, we've had a vote on it and it's settled so let's draw a line under it and move on. But to move on I think we need a policy of how to approach this issue of people who turn up, don't bother reading the rules and then cause all this disruption.

Yes, you have a point about simply ignoring the matter as inevitably these threads will stay open until a moderator has the time to deal with them, but sadly we do have a disgruntled minority who will not accept a majority decision that they don't like and who take every one of these opportunities to fan the flames of a debate that should finally be put to bed.

This has been going on all year. We've been given a vote and that should be that and I think it's time for a firm stance to be taken and this is my call for that. I'm certainly not going to open yet another damn thread on the matter so this one was as good as any.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

I know you wrote your post out of frustration but I think someone of with your interlect and insight should rise above them, no replies = no debate, dont sink to their level mate, and that goes for anyone else that feels they need to comment on the inflammatory posts that these individuals have posted, let them waffle to each other, they will soon get bored and woopsie off. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

What a huge loss to the forum. :roll:


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Hark said:


> What a huge loss to the forum. :roll:


Like your style.................. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

I would just like to say although things can sometimes get confusing on here and theres one or two little glitches every now and again, the admin/mods do a bloody good job people seem to forget they do this in their own free time for free. 
Also the marketplace is member only so that audi tt enthusiasts can trade/sell/buy with people they know feel the same about their car and wont take the woopsie.

P.S If you call anyone from this club snobby again i'll kick your teeth down your throat


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

jossytt said:


> I would just like to say although things can sometimes get confusing on here and theres one or two little glitches every now and again, the admin/mods do a bloody good job people seem to forget they do this in their own free time for free.
> Also the marketplace is member only so that audi tt enthusiasts can trade/sell/buy with people they know feel the same about their car and wont take the woopsie.
> 
> P.S If you call anyone from this club snobby again i'll kick your teeth down your throat


 :lol: :lol: that tickled me joss


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> jossytt said:
> 
> 
> > I would just like to say although things can sometimes get confusing on here and theres one or two little glitches every now and again, the admin/mods do a bloody good job people seem to forget they do this in their own free time for free.
> ...


Don't mess with the chef that is jossy tt


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

paulc1 said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > jossytt said:
> ...


just annoys me that someone can just come in to our site like that and insult every all of us and call us snobby just cause he probably has a shite car and a small penis


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

> just annoys me that someone can just come in to our site like that and insult every all of us and call us snobby just cause he probably has a shite car and a small penis


[/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol: Go get em Jossy, love it, [smiley=thumbsup.gif] well you heard him limp dicks....sod off!


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

merlin c said:


> > just annoys me that someone can just come in to our site like that and insult every all of us and call us snobby just cause he probably has a shite car and a small penis


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Go get em Jossy, love it, [smiley=thumbsup.gif] well you heard him limp dicks....sod off![/quote]

Obviously a load of abuse heading my way, which is generally the case when a person disagrees with the vocalc idiots who sometimes crawl from under their beds here; but having been here almost a year, at times I find this place more than snobby, I dont understand why, because there really is nothing to be snobby about (like myself most members own second hand TT's, not top of the range models). Coming to this Forum is open to all for a reason, it isn't a club for the *'elite'*' as some appear to think; owning a TT doesn't make you right, or give you the right to rule it over others giving childish and upsetting abuse when the mood takes you - if that continues then the memebrship here will decline and it will deserve to (in the very least a lot of people won't contribute for fear of being lambasted by the school bully boys). What makes this usually a great place is the support that members freely give to eachother; just a shame that that is spoiled by some over opinionated dick heads who think they have the god given right to be right (even when they are not) and to say anything they want to those they disagree with. Suggest those responsible draw their necks in and if you havent got anything decent to say to another member here (who is just as important as you and generally speaks more sense), then shut the f#ck up!


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

BrianR said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> > > just annoys me that someone can just come in to our site like that and insult every all of us and call us snobby just cause he probably has a shite car and a small penis
> ...


Obviously a load of abuse heading my way, which is generally the case when a person disagrees with the vocalc idiots who sometimes crawl from under their beds here; but having been here almost a year, at times I find this place more than snobby, I dont understand why, because there really is nothing to be snobby about (like myself most members own second hand TT's, not top of the range models). Coming to this Forum is open to all for a reason, it isn't a club for the *'elite'*' as some appear to think; owning a TT doesn't make you right, or give you the right to rule it over others giving childish and upsetting abuse when the mood takes you - if that continues then the memebrship here will decline and it will deserve to (in the very least a lot of people won't contribute for fear of being lambasted by the school bully boys). What makes this usually a great place is the support that members freely give to eachother; just a shame that that is spoiled by some over opinionated dick heads who think they have the god given right to be right (even when they are not) and to say anything they want to those they disagree with. Suggest those responsible draw their necks in and if you havent got anything decent to say to another member here (who is just as important as you and generally speaks more sense), then shut the f#ck up![/quote]

I'm not really a bully just sticking up for the people I call m8s, perhaps if u don't like opinion you shouldn't read them maybe, sorry.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

BrianR said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> > > just annoys me that someone can just come in to our site like that and insult every all of us and call us snobby just cause he probably has a shite car and a small penis
> ...





> Obviously a load of abuse heading my way, which is generally the case when a person disagrees with the vocalc idiots who sometimes crawl from under their beds here; but having been here almost a year, at times I find this place more than snobby, I dont understand why, because there really is nothing to be snobby about (like myself most members own second hand TT's, not top of the range models). Coming to this Forum is open to all for a reason, it isn't a club for the *'elite'*' as some appear to think; owning a TT doesn't make you right, or give you the right to rule it over others giving childish and upsetting abuse when the mood takes you - if that continues then the memebrship here will decline and it will deserve to (in the very least a lot of people won't contribute for fear of being lambasted by the school bully boys). What makes this usually a great place is the support that members freely give to eachother; just a shame that that is spoiled by some over opinionated dick heads who think they have the god given right to be right (even when they are not) and to say anything they want to those they disagree with. Suggest those responsible draw their necks in and if you havent got anything decent to say to another member here (who is just as important as you and generally speaks more sense), then shut the f#ck up!


 [smiley=argue.gif] [/quote]
Why would we abuse you Brian when your clearly right, all the time.. :?


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for the vote of confidence and glad you recognise yourself in this :lol: I guess because abuse appears to be par for the course in a lot of instances when people disagree with certain factors here; basically it go's back to the school yard.

I have never professed to be right about anything, in fact I spend most of my time reminding others that there is a chance that we all may be wrong. Dont expect you will have read that though too busy getting ready to rip the piss ou of someone. [smiley=argue.gif] I believe the abuse discourages member contribution, which I guess also means that there are less people willing to disagree with you :? so job done then! Like I said, bullying and ganging up.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

BrianR said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence and glad you recognise yourself in this :lol: I guess because abuse appears to be par for the course in a lot of instances when people disagree with certain factors here; basically it go's back to the school yard.
> 
> I have never professed to be right about anything, in fact I spend most of my time reminding others that there is a chance that we all may be wrong. Dont expect you will have read that though too busy getting ready to rip the piss ou of someone. [smiley=argue.gif] I believe the abuse discourages member contribution, which I guess also means that there are less people willing to disagree with you :? so job done then! Like I said, bullying and ganging up.


When people come on here and clearly abuse the mods because of rules that are there for eveyones protection


T-ruckerj said:


> You have even stopped me from looking in the for sale section
> 
> UP YOURS YOU SNOBBY ASS HOLES





> So I have the part all bought and paid for with no problems, so your protection failed , so you need to be more engaged with your boyfriend and let up a little, things might be a little easier in your life.


 then they deserve everything they get, unfortunatly there is always some bleeding heart liberal that defends their abusive behaviour, AKA You!


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

merlin c said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the vote of confidence and glad you recognise yourself in this :lol: I guess because abuse appears to be par for the course in a lot of instances when people disagree with certain factors here; basically it go's back to the school yard.
> ...


Got me wrong mate; at 21 I was the youngest convenor in the GMB union and a member of the militant tendency - I stood with the miners in the strike and fought with the police - hardly a bleeding heart then. I am sure (no, I know) that the mods are quite capable of defending themselves and do so in a much better manner than you do. Regardless of the behaviour of new members, which relates to quite a contentious issue and their understandable disappointment, your behaviour is no different than theirs, in fact as you do it as part of a group it is worse than theirs. I am not defending their behaviour, I am complaining about yours. Sorry you don't get that, but I didnt expect you to. So you have had your say and me mine, thats the naturs of debate, you reverted to name calling again and I maintained a level of common sense. Same old same old. :roll:


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

BrianR said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> > BrianR said:
> ...


bleeding heart liberal is name calling???, you could not be more wrong, that is an accurate description of your take on this debate


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

bleeding heart liberal is name calling???, you could not be more wrong, that is an accurate description of your take on this debate[/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol: lets leave it there eh - bless :-|


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Brian & Steve, I agree lets leave it there & agree to disagree.
Will all know mods don't suck, they just try to apply the rules fairly.
Hoggy.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Brian & Steve, I agree lets leave it there & agree to disagree.
> Will all know mods don't suck, they just try to apply the rules fairly.
> Hoggy.


Hoggers..........no one in their right mind could ever accuse you of being unfair in anyway shape or form bud. however when two guys have strong views on a subject it can go round in circles as two gladiators getting ready for the written battle and moral high ground in type. i personally like both Brian and Merlin having personal dealings on here and in pm with them both..........good points bad points we all have (i should know) :? however lets keep this banter and discussion in the off topic section maybe? if all agree can you move it Hoggs please? so we can continue to slag off the mods and also call each other names while wearing frogman suits with flippers and singing out loud i'm proud to be a gooody goody goody yum yum


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

aaaawww  , I was just warming to the debate, 'Bless' you too Brian....... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

merlin c said:


> aaaawww  , I was just warming to the debate, 'Bless' you too Brian....... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


  Thanks Merlin, I know, I didnt even get warmed up and was waiting for the additonal name calling to make me smile. :roll:


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

BrianR said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> > aaaawww  , I was just warming to the debate, 'Bless' you too Brian....... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


 :lol: [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Until next time Brian.....  ...... [smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

merlin c said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > merlin c said:
> ...


  have a goodun


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

merlin c said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > merlin c said:
> ...


----------



## kapows (Oct 1, 2012)

Dudes just kill the thread and trash it or summink. Why is it still open for post?


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

kapows said:


> Dudes just kill the thread and trash it or summink. Why is it still open for post?


Ah ha, another victim to entice into our trap, ready Brian..? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kapows (Oct 1, 2012)

merlin c said:


> kapows said:
> 
> 
> > Dudes just kill the thread and trash it or summink. Why is it still open for post?
> ...


Ehhh whaddya means? [smiley=argue.gif]


----------

